# Word Search, Hangman - Word Games Pack. Kindle Fire App for $1



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Word Search, Hangman - Word Games Pack for Kindle Fire is now available for $1 (Launch Sale Price).

It's designed for 7" Tablets and optimized for Kindle Fire. Please do take a look.

It includes - Word Search, Hangman with a twist.



*******
Word Search

50 different categories. You can win 3 stars for each Category.
There's an Autosave feature. Stuck? There are Hints.

17 Beautiful Trophies to win. Includes: 5 Word Search Levels of Mastery trophies. Can you become a Word Expert? Can you win all 17 trophies?

Three Difficulty Levels. The list of words is different for each difficulty level so lots of replayability.

Also - Each Grid is Unique (words will repeat but placement will be different so it's almost a new game every time).

Special Games Modes - First Letters Mode only shows the first letters of the words you have to find. Invisible Words Mode only shows the lengths of the words you have to find.

Here's what Word Search look like -



*******
Hangman with a Twist

Teddy the Bear, Tiny the Elephant, Lorelei the Mermaid and 7 more characters are counting on you. Can you save them?

There are 50 different categories. You can win 3 stars for each Category.

Two difficulty levels to choose from.

Choose between 7 tries or 9 tries.

Here's Teddy the Bear hoping you will save him -



*******

You'll love Word Search, Hangman - Word Games Pack. Both games are fun and feature-rich + you can get both for just $1.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The KB link is :


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Thanks BTackitt.

Changed links to the one you had. What I see is that the site is automatically using some script to add on tags. So the link without the tags should have been fine too. In any case I've changed the links to the one with the Kindle Boards tag.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

here on KB, we use the KB tags as a small way to help support the site that helps so many.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Totally agree. Once again - thanks for pointing out the Kindle Boards link. I'll use that in future.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

This looks neat.


----------

